# Snapper riding mower problem



## shobri01 (Nov 11, 2010)

I have a Snapper 28" riding mower that has started to quit after the blades are engaged. If I'm fast enough to dis-engage the blades before the engine quits then it will keep running. If I do not engage the blades then it runs fine. Any ideas???


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

Try here. http://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/forum/ They have a dedicated Snapper topic if you scroll down.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Will it stall if the blades are engaged with trans in neutral? if not I'd start by checking your safety switches


----------



## moondawg (Dec 17, 2008)

Either a safety switch is broken, the transmission is in reverse, or one of your blade spindles is seized up.


----------



## bras-lingerie (Nov 15, 2010)

Try this site - http://www.fixya.com/tags/snapper_mower. There are some information that can solve the problem.

Best,
Michelle a.k.a. Not Just Bras


----------

